# AQS Swap & Sale



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

Alpine Quest Sports in Edwards, CO will be holding its annual late summer kayak swap & sale on Fri-Sun Aug 10-12, 2012.
Buy & Sell new & used kayaks, SUP's, rafts, ducky's & gear.
Best deals of the year on all new boats and equipment!

For more info:
Kayak Swap & Sale
or
https://www.facebook.com/events/396184057110696/


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

*SWAP this weekend*

Boats can be dropped off anytime on Friday or Sat am.

Everything will be on sale this weekend.

All paddling gear, climbing, camping, etc....

Last year's Tele & AT skis & boots are coming out of storage too at big pre-season discounts!

Sounds like we will have a couple used SUP's coming in too!


----------



## knumbskull (Jun 9, 2009)

When is the Glenwood swap?


----------



## AQS (Nov 15, 2005)

We will be having a storewide sale in Glenwood at the end of the month, but not an official "fall swap".
If you need to sell a boat and can't make it to Edwards, let me know and I can most likely have you drop it off on Tues or Wed in Glenwood and get it sent to Edwards for the weekend.

Thanks!


----------

